# Bellator loses Rampage tries to replace him with Kimbo Slice!



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> *After nearly five years away from MMA competition — Five years! Man, time flies, doesn’t it?! — Kevin “Kimbo Slice” Ferguson will return to the sport in 2015 as a Bellator fighter.* The news was first reported by CombatPress, then later confirmed by sources you’ve actually heard of.
> 
> *An official announcement about the signing is expected to take place during the Bellator 132: Pitbull vs. Straus broadcast, tonight on Spike TV*. The official date and opponent for Kimbo’s Bellator debut will be revealed in the coming days.
> 
> ...


http://www.cagepotato.com/god-help-...ent-to-be-made-during-bellator-132-broadcast/


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You know what's crazy? You can't even make fun of them for it, the UFC signed him too, and just signed a guy with zero fighting experience. At least Kimbo has had some fights.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

M.C said:


> You know what's crazy? You can't even make fun of them for it, the UFC signed him too, and just signed a guy with zero fighting experience. At least Kimbo has had some fights.


Kimbo has a UFC win! That's more than Rampage has in the last four years.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Truth be told the Kinbo train left the station the Ufc took him on used up his popularity till people realized he wasn't legit and tossed him aside. That said enough time has passed for people to be mildly interested in him again. It's a typical Coker signing. Somebody who will get people to tune in so he can build legit stars. Just like he did in Sf with Bobby Lashley and the old football player whose name escapes me at the moment


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Actually, it's a great move getting Kimbo in there. No matter what he's going to draw interest. Ferguson is 7-0, all knockouts in recent low-level boxing matches. With all that experience, I'm sure he can still waste a couple of dudes in Bellator...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Good signing i think. Bellator isn't at that point where their needs to consist of legit guys. No company is, outside of UFC. And like M.C said, UFC signed a 0-0 with basically no combat expereience while Kimbo has tons.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

BELATOR SIGNS KIMBO AND PEOPLE SAY IT'S GOOD....COME ON!!!!!!!!

Lol the difference between people's views of Bellator and UFC is hilarious.

That being said, I'm cool with it. Kimbo is just as good as half the Bellator HWs towards the bottom of the division. He's done solid in boxing since and until his first fight which I expect to be tremendously boring, he will be a draw.


----------

